# How do your dogs travel?



## SNT (May 29, 2007)

Firstly in my everyday car I have a lovely Guardsman double cage which is specially made to fit in my boot - worth every penny! But of course none of us have the room to for permanent cages in our MHs (unless I suppose you have an ARV  )so just wondered what different solutions people have come up with. I have seen some MH garages crated out but for us the loss of floor space to provide a Fixed Bed for the Garage to be under was too much.

In our old Duetto we used to have a collapsible cage behind the passenger seat for Dog No 3 and a Dog Bag on the 3rd seat for Dog No 2. Ancient Spaniel either went in the collapsible crate with No 3 or in the passenger well if there was someone to watch him.

When we bought the Pilote we looked at the table behind the passenger seat and thought "easily get a crate in there" but forgot about the heater underneath - our current crate is 2 inches too long to fit in lengthwise across the gap and wobbled when put in so it stuck out in to the gangway (And you think you have checked everything out :roll: ). So with a bit of lateral thinking we decided to try Dogs 2 and 3 in seatbelt harnesses - brilliant. They are really relaxed and we travel with the table in the lower position so they don't fall off the front of the dinette bench. Ancient Spaniel's travelling place still needs some thought though as the footwell is a bit large. I might fit some attachments or lap belts on the side bench seat so I can pop him in a Dog Bag.

For night-time arrangements the Pilote is brilliant. I put two dog duvets in the footwells and a doughnut bed under the (now full height again) table for Ancient Spaniel. In the Duetto I used to make the Drivers side bench into a single bed for me then pull the 3rd seat out into a bench for Dogs 2 & 3 with AS in the passenger footwell (note lack of room for OH!)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs travelling*

Hi

Jenny has a harness thing that clips on to the seatbelt in the front passenger seat. We don't half get some funny looks as the van is left hand drive - so people "think" the dog is at the wheel.

Often, she will go and sleep on the sofa though. Problem there is she is not restrained at all, but is laid down 99% of the time, so in the event of me braking hard, she would be unlikely to move.

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

When we had the coachbuilt, mine would lay down somewhere comfy and doze off. In the car, they only do short journeys, and we bung them in the boot.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ho the joys of having small (ish) dogs...

Our great dane outgrew the picasso which was a shame cos i loved that little fuel economic car!! so I bought a Landi...He has one of those bars that go behind the seat, only I have it actually on the back seats, and use the seatbelts as and extra way of securing it....that way he has a few more inches of room in the back.

In the m/ h he wears his RAC harness (only one I could find big enough for him), and I use a thick training lead to secure him by looping the lead through the seatbelt on dinette and then clipping both ends of lead to his harness, which means he can sit lay or stand as he pleases but can only get far enough forward to lean his head on my shoulder....you try changing gear with 13 stone of dane leaning on you!!

I am very safety concious and am constantly warning other people of the dangers of dogs flying forward in case of accidents.....and Flint never travels unless securely anchored to his seatbelt.

At night time, he sleeps on one of the pull out beds, and I have the other so we are next to each other, O/H disapears up above the cab....its like the foghorn choir when they both snore!


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Charlie sits on the floor between the front seats with his harness attached to the passenger seat belt. In the car he always travelled on the front seat wearing the harness, but the van seat seems to be smaller and is much higher. He tried the passenger seat once, but was very nervous, so it was back to the floor. Unfortunately he doesn't get much of a view out of the windows from the van floor, but he's safe.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Max travels in between the front seats with his head on the handbrake until about 3 mls from home then he sits up looking as if he knows his hols is over (very disgruntled) :lol: 
terry


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Tizzie travels on the bench seat behind Tony then I can keep my eye on her, I have bought her a harness from Tesco that you can use in the car, its a bit big for her yet though, we will deffinately use that for longer journeys especially on motorways.

Anne


----------

